# Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

Hat noch jemand was mitbekommen?

Heute abend soll eine Sitzung beim Hamburger Landesverband sein.

Mehrere Vereine sollen sich zusammen getan haben, um dem jetzigen Präsidenten Stoof vorzuschlagen, freiwillig das Amt aufzugeben.

Andernfalls würde man eine ausserordentliche Hauptversammlung (dazu haben sich wohl schon genügend Vereine zusammen gefunden) einberufen, zur Abwahl von Präsident Stoof.

Grund unter anderem z. B. laut Schreiben zum Treffen der "Rebellenvereine" , dass er zugeben musste, den Fusionsvertrag zum Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF mit Umbenennung und die Satzung des ASV-HH nicht gelesen zu haben, aber dennoch immer auch öffentlich verkündete, dass man fristlos beim DAFV kündigen könne. 

Daran scheiterte dann ja u.a. auch die notwendige Satzungsänderung zur Kündigung beim DAFV.

Viele weitere Gründe wurden noch ausgeführt.


Weiss noch jemand was Genaueres?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Na, keine Hamburger hier?

Oder wurdet ihr von euren Vereinen nicht informiert?


----------



## Norbi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na, keine Hamburger hier?
> 
> Oder wurdet ihr von euren Vereinen nicht informiert?



Doch ich!!!!|supergri
Aber ich habe schon lange kein Bock mehr auf die Hamburger bzw.Bundestheatertruppen,bin nur noch Fan von der Augsburger Puppenkiste.Da weiss ich was ich habe.:m


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Norbi schrieb:


> Doch ich!!!!|supergri
> Aber ich habe schon lange kein Bock mehr auf die Hamburger bzw.Bundestheatertruppen,bin nur noch Fan von der *Augsburger Puppenkiste*.Da weiss ich was ich habe.:m


 

Hummel Hummel :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Norbi schrieb:


> bin nur noch Fan von der Augsburger Puppenkiste.


Hätteste wenigstens gesagt, "vom Anglerboard" ;-))

Dann gib mal konkrete(re) Infos raus..


----------



## Norbi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hätteste wenigstens gesagt, "vom Anglerboard" ;-))
> 
> Dann gib mal konkrete(re) Infos raus..



Meine Anmeldung im AB 2002 spricht doch für sich......oder????#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

stümmt :-D


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Die Frage ist doch, ob die Rebellen ihre Mitglieder informiert haben oder ob das eine Meuterei auf höherer Ebene ist? Oder haben die nicht ausreichend Rückgrat ihre Mitglieder zu informieren? Da ich ja den Ein oder Anderen der Rebellen kenne, mache ich mir mal mein eigenes Bild....

Mit einem der Rebellen habe ich letztes Jahr telefoniert und  ihm bereits zu dem Zeitpunkt erklärt, dass es keine Möglichkeit der außerordentlichen Kündigung bei einer Beitragserhöhung gibt. Er sagte nur ich hätte keine Ahnung und das wäre Propaganda aus dem Anglerboard :q.

Gut, heute weiß er, dass er als Rebellenkönig auch mal auf die "uninformierten AB User" hören sollte |supergri.

Ergebnis ist jetzt die Rebellion. Ob es danach in Hamburg besser wird? Der angedachte Nachfolger ist doch auch aus der alten Schule. Ein Neuanfang sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus.

Zudem finde ich es feige, dieses Schritt nicht öffentlich zu machen, sondern erst einmal hinten rum und hinter dem Rücken des jetzigen Präsidenten bei einem Treffen von auserwählten die Weichen zu stellen! 

Wenn dann in einem Schreiben als Grund angegeben wird, dass der Präsident auf ein Schreiben und eine Mail eines Vereinsvorsitzenden (seinen Rücktritt einzureichen) nicht reagiert, ziehe ich meinen Hut. Die anderen Probleme sind doch schon länger bekannt- warum hat man nicht auf der JHV diesen Schritt gewagt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Nach unseren Infos von der gestrigen Sitzung beim ASVHH hat Präsident Stoof sich geweigert, zurück zu treten und so einen Neuanfang ohne Stress und Schlammschlacht zu ermöglichen.

Folgerichtig sei dann der Antrag auf eine außerordentliche Hauptversammlung, mit Tagesordnungspunkt Abwahl Präsident, eingereicht worden.

Sobald wir genaueres erfahren (Termin etc.), werden wir berichten.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Irgendwie auch faszinierend, das immer und überall wiederkehrende Phänomen, dass alte Männer _(meistens ja Männer)_ einfach nicht loslassen können.

Anstatt die Chance zu ergreifen, halbwegs ehrenvoll abzutreten, stellen sie sich _gegen_ diejenigen _für_ die sie eigentlich stehen sollten und dann wird's dreckig und sie enden als tragische Figur.

Hoffen wir alle mal, das wir selbst weiser sind, wenn's soweit ist.

Und den Hamburgern viel Glück bei der Entsorgung.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

So leid es mir für wenige fähige ältere Menschen täte, aber ganz pauschal ist eine Altersobergrenze für gewisse Ehrenamtsposten anscheinend doch sinnvoll. In vielen anderen Ecken unseres Gemeinlebens gibt es das schon lange. Aber oftmals scheitert es sowohl an der Einstellung der Mitglieder, die froh sind, wenn irgendein alter Knopp sich so ein Amt noch antut, solange er nicht irgendwelchen Bockmist verzapft, als auch an der mangelnden Bereitschaft der Meisten, selbst ehrenamtlich Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Also bleiben die in Amt und (Un-)Würden, die es schon immer gemacht haben, oder man installiert eine(n) abgehalfterte(n) Politiker(in), der/die von der Sache keine Ahnung hat, aber trotzdem meint, irgendwelche längst zerstörten Seilschaften noch bewegen zu können, ohne den eigenen Absturz im geringsten verhindern zu können und dabei viele Weitere und vor allem die Sache als solche mit in den Abgrund zu reißen.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Ich Frage mich wie kann man so an einem Posten kleben?
Gibt es da irgendwelche finanziellen Vorteile?

Gut, man muss nicht zurück treten wenn 20 Mitglieder von 2000 dies fordern.

Aber irgendwann sollte man doch merken das man nicht erwünscht ist.


----------



## Norbi (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich wie kann man so an einem Posten kleben?
> Gibt es da irgendwelche finanziellen Vorteile?
> 
> Gut, man muss nicht zurück treten wenn 20 Mitglieder von 2000 dies fordern.
> ...



Moin Sharpo,ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen warum solche alten Zossen am Stuhl kleben.Sie sind ja fast alle Rentner und verdienen sich ein Zubrot,was garnicht so wenig ist.Wenn ich zurückblicke
bekam ich vom Verein 350 DM im Monat Aufwandsentschädigung
(frag mich bitte nicht wofür)als 2.Jugendwart.Also wird ein 1.Vorsitzender einiges mehr bekommen!!!


----------



## kati48268 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Finanzielle Gründe sind das bei regionalen Vereinen wohl kaum.
Ehrenamt, Ehrenamtspauschale,... die Zeit, die man dafür opfert, steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den paar Kröten, die in vielen Fällen auch nicht mal gezahlt werden, weil die Personen freiwillig darauf verzichten.

Das "nicht loslassen können" betrifft vorrangig ja Personen in der ersten Reihe, selten die in 2ter, 3ter, sonstwo.
Somit liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass das "Gefühl von Macht" die Hauptrolle spielt.

Dazu das Empfinden "unentbehrlich zu sein"; 
passt wie Faust aufs Auge zu dem "Realitätsverlust", der fast immer in diesen Stories einher geht.

Oft haben diese Personen dem Amt über die vielen Jahre auch alles geopfert; das Familienleben z.B., und haben gar keinen anderen Sinn mehr im Leben.
Ich kenne einen Vereinsvorsitzenden, der ist täglich vor seinem Vollzeit-Job im Vereinsbüro, danach auch noch und am Wochenende für den Verein irgendwo unterwegs.
Das ist schlichtweg krank!
Erklärt auch zum Teil, warum mancher Akteur in einer Scheinwelt lebt und gar nicht mehr peilt, was den normalen Angler so tangiert.
Schick so jemanden mal in Rente und nimm ihm auch noch das Ehrenamt weg; was wird da wohl laufen, wenn der Mutti den ganzen Tag vor den Füssen steht...


----------



## Revilo62 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schick so jemanden mal in Rente und nimm ihm auch noch das Ehrenamt weg; was wird da wohl laufen, wenn der Mutti den ganzen Tag vor den Füssen steht...



Wenn er denn überhaupt Angler ist, sollte man meinen, dass er einen großen Teil seiner Zeit am Wasser verbringen kann

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Sharpo,ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen warum solche alten Zossen am Stuhl kleben.Sie sind ja fast alle Rentner und verdienen sich ein Zubrot,was garnicht so wenig ist.Wenn ich zurückblicke
> bekam ich vom Verein 350 DM im Monat Aufwandsentschädigung
> (frag mich bitte nicht wofür)als 2.Jugendwart.Also wird ein 1.Vorsitzender einiges mehr bekommen!!!




Im Monat? Krass.  |krank:


----------



## Stoni-Killer (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Im Monat? Krass.  |krank:


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, soweit mir bekannt, liegt die Grenze für die Steuerfreie Aufwandsentsch. Bei ca. 520€/J. Alles andere wäre wie Gehälter zu versteuern! 

Grezz 
Stoni-K.


----------



## Eiderhexe (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie einige Leute (offensichtlich Männer um die 50) sich zu vielen Dingen äußern, über die sie nur Halb-, Teil- oder Garkein-Wissen haben! |gr: Wenn es denn noch so ketzerische Aussagen sind, wie beim „Entsorgen viel Glück“, ist solch eine Äußerung schon sehr herablassend! #d Oder ist es einfach nur die „Lust an der Teilhabe, andere Menschen zu denunzieren? |uhoh:

  Ich kenne den 1. Vorsitzenden vom Hamburger Anglerverband nicht,(so lange hat er dieses Amt ja noch nicht inne), aber es wird schon Gründe geben, warum er sich nicht einfach so von „einigen Pallastrevolutionären“  mit *entweder freiwilliger Sofortrücktritt oder Abwahl* in die Wüste jagen lässt. 

:m  Das hat nicht immer was mit Befindlichkeiten zu tun! Die größten Urteilsgeber sind oftmals die Menschen, die selbst nicht bereit sind, ein Amt oder eine Funktion in einem Verein zu übernehmen und wenn doch, dann evtl. nur zu ihren eigenen Vorteilen!  Dazu zählt auch das liebe Geld! Das sollte mal erkannt werden. #t

Ich kann verstehen, wenn junge Leute kein „Amt“  übernehmen möchten, wenn sie vorgelebt von den „Alten Ehrenamtlern“ bekommen, wie es nicht sein sollte. Ich habe schon sehr viele Funktionäre (nicht nur 1. Vorsitzende) erlebt und gesehen, die ihrer Funktion nicht gerecht wurden, weil sie sich nicht richtig informieren und über keinerlei „Fachwissen“ verfügen, dazu gehört auch „Wie führe ich einen Verein oder Verband.“ 
  Ja, und dann sind es doch die Mitglieder, die meinen, den oder die Richtigen zu wählen, egal was an Vorwissen und Kenntnisse der Amtsbewerber mitbringt, geschweige denn, wo kommt er eigentlich her! |kopfkrat

Außerdem ist die normale Amtszeit eines Funktionärs immer zeitlich begrenzt und kann dann von anderen Kandidaten durch Wahl neu besetzt werden. #q

  Somit bitte einfach nur fair und sachlich bleiben und es selber besser machen und das nicht nur mit dem Mund………#h

Grüße aus Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## Ukel (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, soweit mir bekannt, liegt die Grenze für die Steuerfreie Aufwandsentsch. Bei ca. 520€/J. Alles andere wäre wie Gehälter zu versteuern! 


Das ist die heutige Obergrenze für steuerfreie Aufwandsentschädigungen. Ich vermute mal, dass Norbis aktive Zeit diesbezüglich ein paar Tage her ist, als noch andere Obergrenzen galten. Ooooooder das Geld könnte auch auf anderen wegen zum Empfänger gelangt sein, ist aber reine Mutmaßung, also bitte jetzt keinen Sh....sturm entfachen :m


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Zitat:
Das hat nicht immer was mit Befindlichkeiten zu tun! Die größten Urteilsgeber sind oftmals die Menschen, die selbst nicht bereit sind, ein Amt oder eine Funktion in einem Verein zu übernehmen und wenn doch, dann evtl. nur zu ihren eigenen Vorteilen! Dazu zählt auch das liebe Geld! Das sollte mal erkannt werden.

Auf den Punkt gebracht.
Ich weiß auch nicht was in Hamburg abgeht aber nur meckern und selbst nix machen wollen........ geht genau so wenig.#h


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Zitat:
Ich kenne einen Vereinsvorsitzenden, der ist täglich vor seinem Vollzeit-Job im Vereinsbüro, danach auch noch und am Wochenende für den Verein irgendwo unterwegs.
Das ist schlichtweg krank!
Erklärt auch zum Teil, warum mancher Akteur in einer Scheinwelt lebt und gar nicht mehr peilt, was den normalen Angler so tangiert. 

Ist nicht wirklich dein ernst ......oder? ;+
Wieso ist irgendjemand krank, der sich für was extrem einsetzt oder tut?
Ist eine Krankenschwester oder Pflegerin krank die sich 10,12 oder mehr Stunden am Tag um ihre Patienten kümmert. 
Ist ein Angler krank der Tage oder Wochenlang am Wasser sitzt?
Gibt glaube ich noch viele viele Beispiele.
Manche Sprüche hier im Netz sind krank ........da würde ich zustimmen!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was in Hamburg abgeht aber nur meckern und selbst nix machen wollen........ geht genau so wenig.#h



Die Anführer der Revolution in HH - zumindest die den Aufruf zur Revolution gezeichnet haben - wollen den Job auch nicht selbst machen... Die wollen nur den jetzigen Amtsinhaber weg haben.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Dann wird das nix! Wenn man nicht mal einen neuen König hat!;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Wird ja dann erstmal automatisch der Vize, der sich dann drum kümmern muss, den Trümmerhaufen nach der zu erwartenden Schlammschlacht dann wieder aufzuräumen..

Man muss keinen Neuen vorschlagen, um einen Alten abzuwählen (kenne jedenfalls keine Satzung, die das vorschreibt, aber alle Satzungen kenn ich natürlich auch nicht..)..


----------



## Deep Down (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Den wählt doch keiner ab, wenn es keinen Ersatz gibt!
Das würde ich mir als Zweiter nicht antun wollen. Wenn der Zweite  für die Abwahl seinen Rücktritt ankündigt, dann stehen sie mit dem Rücken zur Wand und die Abwahl scheitert!

Wenn die dafür keinen Plan B haben.......!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

oooch, es soll da schon welche im Hintergrund geben, die bis dato keine Chance hatten und nun meinen, das evtl. ausnutzen zu können - auch wenn sie das bisher vehement bestreiten und selber genug Probleme am Hals haben sollen (FA)- warten wirs ab..

Jedenfalls bewegt sich was, was beim ASVHH ja dringend notwendig ist (man denke nur an die unsägliche Geschichte mit dem Biologen, wo man evtl. Fördergelder zurückzahlen muss, oder das der jetzige Präsi nicht mal die Verträge gelesen hat (als Jurist!!), obwohl er darüber öffentlich gesprochen hat (Möglichkeit fristlose Kündigung etc.)) ..


----------



## kati48268 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

An die Empörten:



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was in Hamburg abgeht...


Darüber hat Thomas im 1. Post dieses Threads ja berichtet und in diversen anderen Threads über die Vorgeschichte.



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> ...aber es wird schon Gründe geben, warum er sich nicht einfach so von „einigen Pallastrevolutionären“  mit entweder freiwilliger Sofortrücktritt oder Abwahl in die Wüste jagen lässt...


Genau darüber darf hier durchaus spekuliert werden.



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> ...Außerdem ist die normale Amtszeit eines Funktionärs immer zeitlich  begrenzt und kann dann von anderen Kandidaten durch Wahl neu besetzt  werden.


Und es gibt Vorgaben wie eine Abwahl ausserhalb der regulären Wahlperiode geschehen kann; genau das passiert gerade. Vollkommen satzungsgemäß und demokratisch.



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> ...Die  größten Urteilsgeber sind oftmals die Menschen, die selbst nicht bereit  sind, ein Amt oder eine Funktion in einem Verein zu übernehmen...





spodsbjerg schrieb:


> ...aber nur meckern und selbst nix machen wollen........ geht genau so wenig.


Wer ist damit gemeint?

- die Vereine, die einen Abtritt Stoofs fordern?
Das sind Vorstände, die haben ein Amt & eine Funktion, und letztendlich ist es sogar ihre Pflicht einen Präsi zu chassen, wenn sie ihn für schädlich halten.

- Thomas/das AB?
Das AB ist ein journalistisches Medium. 
Wird von einem Spiegel-Redakteur, einem politischen Kommentator der ARD,... erwartet, dass er gefälligst in der Politik mitzumischen habe, damit er seinem Auftrag der Berichterstattung gerecht werden 'darf'?

- Ich/mein Posting?
Ich bin selbst in einem Vorstand; unentgeltlich, falls ihr es genau wissen wollt.
Und selbst wenn ich das nicht wäre und auch nicht sein wollte, ist es natürlich trotzdem mein & jedes AB-Users Recht hier angelpolitische Vorgänge zu kommentieren!

Und da ich an meinem Begriff "Entsorgung" empört wird... geschenkt.
Ich glaube, es wäre für den Hamburger Verband besser, wenn Stoof abtritt, freiwillig oder unfreiwillig. Besser nun?



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wieso ist irgendjemand krank, der sich für was extrem einsetzt oder tut?


Natürlich ist das, was ich in meinem Beispiel schildere, krank.
Besagte Person schmeisst den Verein lt. Satzung ja nicht allein, es gibt wie in jedem anderen Vorstand andere Vorstandsmitglieder, in diesem Fall sogar Angestellte.
Aber da ist dieses Empfinden alles selbst machen zu müssen, bloß nichts zu delegieren... ein typisches Merkmal von Leuten, die nicht loslassen können (darum ging es ja in dem Beispiel).
Aber das geht langsam zu sehr ins OT.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. März 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Der Präsident als eierlegende Wollmilchsau, der alles selber macht und selber lesen muss und wenn er dabei etwas übersieht oder einer falschen Einflüsterung folgt, weil er nicht die Zeit findet, für alles bis ins Detail Fachexperte zu werden, dann muss er eben weg.

Und dann?

Wird automatisch alles gut...

Oder auch nicht. Aber egal.

Man mag das für einen Fehler halten, dass sich der hamburger Präsident über die Kündigungsvoraussetzungen getäuscht hat. Nur weil er von Berufs wegen Jurist ist, muss er nicht jedes rechtlich relevante Papier selbst mit der Gesetzessammlung unter dem Arm auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. Wozu gibt es denn den Verbandsjustiziar, der doch eingebunden war und im Zweifelsfalle eine Warnung hätte abgeben müssen? Warum wird nicht gleich dessen Rücktritt mitgefordert?
Und dann sind ja noch die anderen Vorstandsmitglieder? Waren die auch außen vor nach dem Motto: Thema Fusion - interessiert mich nicht?
Dass es nur einen kritisierten Fehler gibt, aber bereits 20 "rebellierende" Vereine, spricht sehr dafür, dass es andere Gründe im Hintergrund gibt.
Wenn man bei jeder Rücktrittsforderung demissionieren würde, dann gäbe es keine Vorstände mehr. Für diejenigen, die ohnehin gegen die bestehenden Verbände sind, wäre damit ein Etappenziel erreicht. Dass man das in den Verbänden anders sehen muss, dürfte jedoch allen klar sein. 
Aber wurde Herr Stoof nicht erst im vergangenen Jahr gewählt? Wirft man ihm ein Fehlverhalten aus der Zeit davor vor? Für das er ggf. als Präsidiumsmitglied entlastet wurde?
Ich kenne die hamburger Verhältnisse zu wenig, als dass ich sie beurteilen könnte. Aber nicht gleich jeder Rücktrittsforderung zu entsprechen, würde ich nicht als Sesselkleberei bezeichnen. (Meine erste Rücktrittsforderung bekam ich nach einer Amtszeit von zwei Monaten, weil in der wiederauferstandenen LV-Zeitung ein Artikel mit dem Titel "Jetzt starten wir durch" (oder so ähnlich) erschienen war. Da durfte ich mir anhöhren, dass ich Verbrecher ins Präsidium geholt habe, dabei hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nur die vorhandene, von der JHV gewählte Mannschaft übernommen. Das sagte in offizieller Sitzung ein Vereinsvorsitzender und selbst er vergaß nicht zu behaupten, dass fast alle Vereinsvorsitzenden hinter seiner Forderung stünden.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Man mag das für einen Fehler halten, dass sich der hamburger Präsident über die Kündigungsvoraussetzungen getäuscht hat. Nur weil er von Berufs wegen Jurist ist, muss er nicht jedes rechtlich relevante Papier selbst mit der Gesetzessammlung unter dem Arm auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.


Nicht jedes - die eigene Satzung schon (in der die Dachverbandszugehörigkjeit ja drin steht), genauso wie den Fusionsvertrag und die Satzung des DAFV..

Jedenfalls dann, wenn man wie er auch auf DAFV-VA-Sitzungen damit geprahlt hat, dass der ASVHH fristlos kündigen könne.

Da sollte man schon vorher geguckt haben, oder eben besser nix sagen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat....

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4437797

Auch dass Stoof angeblich für die Beitragserhöhung beim DAFV gestimmt hatte, kam weniger gut an - man wird sehen, wie die Schmierenkomödien in den Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei ausgehen werden, von Hamburg über Weser-Ems, den immer wieder kündigenden LSFV-SH bis zu den Hessen, die wieder eingeknickt sind und nun versuchen, im Hintergrund ein neues DAFV-Präsidium hinzukriegen, den ganzen gekündigten LV und der deswegen erneut drohenden Beitragserhöhung, der neuen Geschäftstelle, der neue Geschäftsführer, davonlaufende Hauptamtler, davonlaufende Ehrenamtler im DAFV - ist doch kein Wunder, dass die Hamburger da nicht noch mehr Kohle reinstoppen wollten..


----------



## Brotfisch (3. März 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch dass Stoof angeblich für die Beitragserhöhung beim DAFV gestimmt hatte, kam weniger gut an - man wird sehen, wie die Schmierenkomödien in den Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei ausgehen werden, von Hamburg über Weser-Ems, den immer wieder kündigenden LSFV-SH bis zu den Hessen, die wieder eingeknickt sind und nun versuchen, im Hintergrund ein neues DAFV-Präsidium hinzukriegen, den ganzen gekündigten LV und der deswegen erneut drohenden Beitragserhöhung, der neuen Geschäftstelle, der neue Geschäftsführer, davonlaufende Hauptamtler, davonlaufende Ehrenamtler im DAFV - ist doch kein Wunder, dass die Hamburger da nicht noch mehr Kohle reinstoppen wollten..



Den Zusammenhang vermute ich schon eher. Wenn man jetzt in Hamburg bemerkt, dass es Beitragserhöhungen gibt ("Guten Morgen, Hamburg") und diese dann an die Vereine - wie es immer so schön heißt - weitergegeben werden sollen, damit der LV-Haushalt glatt bleibt, dann entsteht traditionell großer Unmut. Und dann muss ein Schuldiger gefunden werden. Vielleicht hat Herr Stoof einfach unterschätzt, dass an der Basis Beitragserhöhungen vor allem dann problematisch sind, wenn gleichzeitig die Leistungen geringer werden oder gar ausbleiben. Und dass ein hanseatischer Angler mit kaufmännischem Grundverständnis nur deswegen tiefer in den eigenen Geldsack greift, weil nach drei Jahren noch immer nichts danach aussieht, als könne man die Bayern, die die Krise nicht mitfinanzieren wollen, wieder ins Boot holen, ist schon eine stark zweckoptimistische Betrachtungsweise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Vor allem auch, weil es vorher hiess ,er solle dagegen stimmen.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Interessant, dass die Einladung zur ausserordentlichen HV einer am 03.03.2016 beschlossenen außerordentlichen Jahreshauptversammlung am 08.04.2016, um 19:30 Uhr, in den Räumlichkeiten des Angelvereins Bergedorf-West/Allermöhe in 21033 Hamburg, Friedrich-Frank-Bogen 5 , nicht vom Präsi Stoof unterschieben war, sondern von den Herren  
Schriftführer  Hans Stephan,    Vize-Präsident  Klaus Hommel    Schatzmeister Karl-Heinz Meyer .

Tagesordnung ist eindeutig:
1.)  Begrüßung und Eröffnung , §10/10 
2.)  Feststellung der Beschlussfähigkeit , §10/8 
3.)  Genehmigung der Tagesordnung 
4.)  Wahl einer Mandatsprüfungskommission 
5.)  Wahl eines Wahlausschusses 
6.)  Antrag auf Abwahl des Präsidenten nach § 11/1 – Rainer Stoof 
7.)  Verschiedenes 


Wie auch der Antrag von 8 Vereinen.
Man entziehe Stoof das Vertrauen, weil es 
massive Probleme mit Protokollen und Einladungen zu Sitzungen gebe      

Unterlassung der Anmeldung zu den Präsidiumsneuwahlen 2015 beim Amtsgericht

Fehlen ausreichender Informationen Fusion VDFS/DAV

Fehlen aktualisierter bzw. neuer Satzung

Nichtkonstituierung Arbeitsgruppe Ausrichtung und Struktur ASV


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Infos aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle, aber nur einmal verifiziert.

Präsident Stoof in Hamburg wurde auf ausserordentlicher HV heute in Abwesenheit abgewählt.

Nach unseren Infos waren 20 Vereine mit 183 Stimmen anwesend.

143 für Abwahl
32 gegen Abwahl 
8 Enthaltungen

Klaus Hommel (vormals Vize) ist jetzt Präsident


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Gibt noch so einige Landesverbände, deren Mitglieder auch über Kosten und Leistungen des Bundesverbandes, sagen wir mal, um das Wort "belogen" zu vermeiden, nicht vollumfänglich informiert wurden!!

Und die da ja dann auch mal dran denken könnten, dafür ihr Präsidium oder ihren Präsidenten abzuwählen und die verantwortlichen Hauptamtler auszutauschen:
LSFV-SH
LFV Weser-Ems
Westfalen-Lippe
Rheinischer Fischereiverband
Brandenburg
MeckPomm
evtl. wieder LFV B-W
etc...

An die Vereinsverantwortlichen der genannten LV:
Hamburg zeigt, es geht....................


----------



## Eiderhexe (9. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

So wird´s jetzt also zunehmend gemacht in den Vereinen und Verbänden, Vorstandsmitglieder bestimmen eine Einladung zur außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung ohne den amtierenden Vorsitzenden.#d Der soll ja schließlich abgewählt werden, weil er „etwas oder vieles“ (ganz plötzlich) nicht richtig gemacht hat. „Nebenbei“ werden jede Menge Falschmeldungen, Unwahrheiten und sonstiges Fehlverhalten über die Person gestreut, die abgewählt werden soll. #x Es soll doch gelingen über das eigene Unvermögen der "sonstigen Vorstandsmitglieder" hinwegzutäuschen.|uhoh: Schließlich sind auch diese in der Pflicht, sich eingehend und objektiv über den „Oberverband“ (in diesem Fall wohl der DAFV) zu informieren und diese Informationen an die Vereine und deren Mitglieder weiterzugeben. Leider sind aber viele Vorstandsmitglieder gar nicht willens oder in der Lage, ihr angenommenes Amt auszuführen. Es zählt nur der „Posten.“ Die Arbeit, die mit diesem Amt verbunden ist, wird verkannt und oftmals überhaupt nicht gewollt. |bla:
  Somit  bleiben auch die anderen „Versager“ aber noch im Amt und wie sagt man so schön:

*Der Erfolg hat viele Väter,**:vik:** der Misserfolg nur einen. |clown:

*   Ich jedenfalls kann sehr gut verstehen, dass kein halbwegs gescheiter Mensch ein Amt in solchen Vereinen und  Verbänden annehmen möchte! |bigeyes|kopfkrat


  Richtig, das gesamte Präsidium des LSFV Schleswig-Holstein sollte schon *lange* ganz schnell ordentlich abgewählt werden. Dann müssen die hauptamtlichen teuren Geschäftsführer noch entlassen werden. Aber das kann ja nur der „Präsident“, und der ist auf diese höchst..fähigen Geschäftsführer angewiesen. 
  Solange jedoch die KV´s von sehr gehörlosen….. sehr schlecht sehenden…… und äußerst schwach denkenden „Mannsleuten“ regiert werden, weil, ja weil es keine anderen Ehrenamtler gibt, die sich diesem gruppenzwanghaften, unsachlichen Gebaren der sogenannten organisierten Angler mehr aussetzen, wird sich im LSFV SH auch nichts ändern. |sagnix
Ich frage mich, wie man mit diesem „Gefolge“ gegenüber dem LSFV SH überhaupt glaubt, dass etwas für die Angler getan wird.:c
Die „Ergebnisse“, auch in SH sprechen eine andere Sprache!

Freundliche Grüße von der Eiderhexe


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Eingeladen war der Vorsitzende - hat sich krank gemeldet...


----------



## Eiderhexe (9. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eingeladen war der Vorsitzende - hat sich krank gemeldet...


Sehr freundlich, dass der Vorsitzende von seinen Vorstandskollegen eingeladen war! Macht es aber nicht "schöner". #c
Soll er dann auch noch zu seiner eigenen im Vorfeld schon beschlossenen Abwahl hingehen??? #q
Es ist einfach nur |krank:
Aber die Mehrheit hat ja immer Recht, weil sie die Mehrheit ist......|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Wenn er (nach Deiner Interpretation) nicht kämpfen wollte, hätte er eben das Angebot annehmen sollen, freiwillig (im Guten, aus Gesundheitsgründen) zurück zu treten, das es ja gegeben hatte.. Das auszuschlagen, dann nicht aufzutauchen, kein Kommentar.......................


----------



## Eiderhexe (9. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn er (nach Deiner Interpretation) nicht kämpfen wollte, hätte er eben das Angebot annehmen sollen, freiwillig (im Guten, aus Gesundheitsgründen) zurück zu treten, das es ja gegeben hatte.. Das auszuschlagen, dann nicht aufzutauchen, kein Kommentar.......................


Ja natürlich, das ist Erpressung! Tritt "freiwillig" zurück, dann bekommst du auch noch Lorbeern und Orden, wenn nicht, dann "treten wir dich tot."|licht#d
NEIN, richtig ist, wenn der Vorstand geschlossen zurück tritt, und dann kann ja *sauber* neu gewählt werden! Das wäre Anstand!!!#6


----------



## Rotbart (10. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Eiderhexe schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, das ist Erpressung! Tritt "freiwillig" zurück, dann bekommst du auch noch Lorbeern und Orden, wenn nicht, dann "treten wir dich tot."|licht#d
> NEIN, richtig ist, wenn der Vorstand geschlossen zurück tritt, und dann kann ja *sauber* neu gewählt werden! Das wäre Anstand!!!#6



Hallo Eiderhexe, ich stimme deinen beiden Kommentaren zum Thema voll und ganz zu.

Letztlich kann der Vorsitzende sich nur das tun, was ihn der Gesamtvorstand auch tun lässt.

Aber Anstand und Politik passt sowenig zusammen, wie Anstand und Journalismus einfach nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Gewählt wird der neue Präsi Hommel übrigens erst auf der nächsten regulären Hauptversammlung des ASVHH (ist in 2 oder 3 Wochen)...

Die letzten gingen ja immer schief weil Vorstand und Präsidium Fehler machten und mussten wiederholt werden, mal sehen, wie das diesmal werden wird....


----------



## Hering 58 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gewählt wird der neue Präsi Hommel übrigens erst auf der nächsten regulären Hauptversammlung des ASVHH (ist in 2 oder 3 Wochen)...
> 
> Die letzten gingen ja immer schief weil Vorstand und Präsidium Fehler machten und mussten wiederholt werden, mal sehen, wie das diesmal werden wird....


Kann ja nur besser werden.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Würd ich beim ASVHH nicht drauf wetten - jedenfalls keine größere Summen (also nix über 5 Cent)....


----------



## Hering 58 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würd ich beim ASVHH nicht drauf wetten - jedenfalls keine größere Summen (also nix über 5 Cent)....


Da würde ich auch nicht drauf wetten.#d


----------



## Wander-HH (12. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Zur Klarstellung.

Die AO JHV am 8.4.16 vom Hamburger Verband wurde - satzungskonform - von einigen Hamburger Angelvereine und *nicht* vom Präsidium ASVHA beantragt. Auf Grund von Ereignisse die diese Vereine *nicht länger* tolerieren wollten oder konnten.

Die unterstützende Vereine des Hamburger Verbands haben auf der AO JHV 2016 ihre demokratische Rechte wahr genommen und sich mit grosser Mehrheit für eine Abwahl entschieden.

Ein "weiter so" ist / war für Hamburg keine Option gemäß dem Mottto: "Wenn man was ändern möchte, muss man was ändern."

Ich persönlich bin / bleibe optimistisch und freue mich auf die neue Saison.:vik:


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Anforderungen an einen Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspräsident:

*Rechte und Gesetzte*
Fischereirecht
Bundes-Landesnaturschutzrecht
Tierschutzrecht
Wassergesetz Bund /Land
Wasserrahmenrichtlinie
Landesfischereiverordnung
Tierseuchengesetz
Beteiligung an Planfeststellungsverfahren als Naturschutzverband oder Eigentümer und damit im Baurecht das Verfahren Planfeststellung
*
Finanzrecht*
Gemeinnütziger Verein
Wirtschaftsbetrieb
*
Versicherungsrecht*
Haftpflicht für Mitglieder und Vereinsveranstaltungem
Unfallversicherung
Bei Immobilienbesitz  
VersicherungElementarschäden
Brandschutzbestimmungen

*Bei Vereinsfesten:*
Landesbauordnung (Festzelt)
Lebensmittelrecht  und Hygienevorschriften
Kassen nach neuesten Steuergesetzen

*Für die Jugendgruppe*
Polizeiliche Führungszeugnisse für Jugendleiter
Ausbildung der Jugendleiter bei einem öffentlichen Träger
Aufsichtspflichten
Haftung
*
Für den reinen Angelbetrieb:*
Vertragsrecht für Pachtverträge
Ausstattung des Vereins mit Arbeitsgeräten
Unfallverhütung bei Arbeitseinsätzen, Sicherheit der Arbeitsgeräte und Ladungssicherung bei Transporten.
Nach Möglichkeit noch Ahnung vonFischbesatz.

*Dazu,*
Vereinsrecht, momentan noch BGB ,aber ein eigenständiges Gesetz kommt.
Guter Redner bei Versammlungen
Soll den Verein  vertreten(wessen Meinung, begründet mit welcher Qualifikation?)

Soll die Satzung des Verbands kennen, wenn möglich da noch aktiv mitarbeiten.
Jede Mail an den Vorstand lesen und beantworten.
Muss sich nahezu alle Beleidungen gefallen lassen.
Haftet mit seinem privaten Vermögen, inzwischen auch bei Fahrlässigkeit wenn dem Verein durch sein handeln ein finanzieler Schaden entsteht und von Mitgliedern geltend gemacht wird.

Er bekommt ja eine Ehrenamtspauschale von 720,00 € / Jahr.
Und auch noch Auslagenersatz (nach Beleg wegen Finanzamt).

Soll nicht zu alt sein. Möglichst noch nicht Rentner.
Kann ja jeder beruftstätige in seiner Freizeit machen.
Die vorher beschriebenen Anforderungen/Kenntnisse muss man sich auch irgendwann einmal erwerben. Das geht auch nicht an einem Tag.
Jetzt werden viele denken, der spinnt mal wieder, die Anforderungen stellt doch keiner an einen Vereinsvorstand.
Aber sicher, jeder Amtsrichter bei einem Streitfall.
Vielleicht ist das ein Grund, warum wenige Leute mit ausreichendem Verstand in diesen Ämtern sind. Die wissen nähmlich um die Verantwortung die sie haben.
Und ihr könnt euch alle mal mit den angeführten Gesetzen und Vorschriften vertraut machen damit ihr (ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Schreiber hier)  qualifiziert mitschreiben könnt.
Sagt nicht, kenne wir alles. Hm, wieso fragen dann welche am Tag nach der Fischereischeinprüfung wieviele Angeln gesetzlich zugelassen sind oder ähnliches?

!§$Q§  sollte besser schlafen gehn. Musste das aber einfach mal sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Mein Reden, dass Ehrenamtsstrukturen sowohl vom Risiko wie auch von der Kompetenz her da fast immer überfordert sein müssen...


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Anforderungen an einen Vereinsvorstand oder Verbandspräsident:


Das ist so nicht richtig.
Ein Vorstand, ein Präsidium besteht aus vielen Personen, die die jeweiligen Fachgebiete betreuen.
Dazu kommen in den Verbänden, aber auch in manchen Vereinen, noch die hauptamtlich Beschäftigten, die recherchieren, zuarbeiten, ausführen,...

In deiner Liste fehlt wiederum das Entscheidende: Führung!

Ein Präsi, ein 1. Vorsitzender, muss die Details der Hygienevorschrift nicht im Schlaf rezitieren können, nach denen die Putzfrau den Lokus reinigt.
Er muss eine geeignete Kraft einstellen (können), die Umsetzung von Vorschriften sicherstellen, eine Kontrolle, evtl. gar eine Evaluation dazu installieren, Probleme lösen, wenn es nicht so läuft wie gewollt und den Mitgliedern Rechenschaft leisten über den Zustand der Keramik.

Es läuft doch gerade in jenen Institutionen nicht, wo der Kapitän meint alles selbst machen zu müssen, nicht in der Lage ist zu führen und zu delegieren.
Das sind dann diejenigen, die den Blick fürs Ganze verlieren, sich in Klein-Klein verlieren und sich für unersetzbar halten,
wobei bekanntermaßen die Friedhöfe voll sind mit Leuten, die sich...


----------



## Küstenwolle (12. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Wander-HH

Endlich mal Fakten und kein Wischi-Waschi !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Wieso?
Genauso hatten wir von Anfang an berichtet:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute abend soll eine Sitzung beim Hamburger Landesverband sein.
> 
> Mehrere Vereine sollen sich zusammen getan haben, um dem jetzigen Präsidenten Stoof vorzuschlagen, freiwillig das Amt aufzugeben.
> 
> Andernfalls würde man eine ausserordentliche Hauptversammlung (dazu haben sich wohl schon genügend Vereine zusammen gefunden) einberufen, zur Abwahl von Präsident Stoof.


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

@Kati48268
Ein Vorstand haftet grundsätzlich für alles was im Verein passiert.
Wenn er sich der Haftung tilweise entledigen will muss in der Satzung festgeschrieben sein, wer welche Aufgaben eigenverantwortich durchführen darf.
Und zum Kloputzen, natürlich muss er das nicht selbst wissen welche Vorschriften es dafür gibt.
Aber es wäre gut wenn es eine Dokumentation dazu gäbe wie es richtig gemacht wird und welche Vorschriften zu beachten sind. Das wäre dann auch für einen Nachfolger einfacher.

Und genau hier beginnt das große Versagen der Verbände.
Solche Strukturen/Dokumentationen was in einem Verein zu beachten ist kann man als Muster erstellen und die Vorschriften dazu beschaffen.  
Dann gibt es einen Vorstandsordner vom Verband für jeden Vorstand.
Verbunden mit Seminaren die gut besucht sind wo es so etwas gibt.
Das gibt dann qualifiziertere Vereinsvorstände und hoffentlich auch Vebandspräsidenten.
Oder der Vereinsvorstand kauft sich die Sammelreihe "Handbuch für den Vereinsvorsitzenden".
Ca. 1200 Seiten A5 die regelmäßig ergänz und aktualisiert werden.
Und von Hauffe das Datenschutzmanagement, ca. 400 Seiten.
Brauch man nur Teile davon aber man muss herausfinden welche Teile.
Und so geht es gerade weiter.

Ist in einem kleinen Verein noch machbar. In einem größeren Verein aber im Ehrenamt nicht mehr zumutbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Man wird ja sehen, obs die Hamburger (Thema hier) hinkriegen mit einem neuen Präsi und der kommenden HV....


----------



## Wander-HH (26. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Hoi Thomas,

im Vereinswesen - das habe ich auch lernen müssen und lerne ich immer noch - mahlen die Mühlen deutlich langsamer als in der freien Wirtschaft. 

Aber manchmal müssen erst die Eisschollen - auch typisch Hamburg - beseitigt werden damit das Wasser wieder fliessen kann. Dass ist mühsam und zeitaufwendig ... aber in Hamburg fängt das Wasser wieder an zu fliessen weil die ersten Voraussetzungen dafür geschaffen sind. 

Der Hamburger Anglerverband befindet sich momentan in vielerlei Hinsicht positiv im Wandel. Das ist meine Wahrnehmung und freut mich.  Alles Schritt für Schritt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Präsidentenwechsel beim Landesverband Hamburg - ASV-HH??*

Moin Wander, scheint so....

Obwohl ich angesichts dessen, dass die jetzigen Präsidiumsmitglieder auch alle schon länger da mitmischen, noch misstrauisch bin - warum haben die bisher nie was bewegt unter Ripperger und Stoof?

Sollte es so sein, wie Du hier schreibst und ich ja auch von Teilnehmern der HV gehört habe (siehe unten, aus anderem Thread), kanns nur recht sein.

Wenn wieder ein Landesverband mehr sich aufmacht, weg vom Betonkopp-Eigenverwaltungsverband und DAFV-Abnicker hin zum verantwortlichen Dienstleistungsverband für Angler..

Bis ich genaueres weiss, hab ich den ASVHH aber noch nicht bei "gekündigt" eingetragen, sondern weiterhin bei "eher gerne raus"...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314908



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch der ASVHH hatte am 22.04. Mitgliederversammlung, das neue Präsidium wurde nach Abwahl des alten Präsidenten gewählt wie vorgeschlagen (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313026) ..
> 
> Auf Nachfrage in der Sitzung wurde nach unseren Inforationen vom neu gewählten Präsidium festgehalten, dass die Kündigung beim DAFV weiter bestehen bleibt, und nun daran gegangen werden soll, dass die Satzung geändert wird, so dass die ja bereits ausgesprochene Kündigung möglichst noch zum 01.01. 2017 wirksam werden kann.
> 
> Dies sei schliesslich der Mehrheitswunsch der Vereine im ASVHH


----------

